# htaccess Weiterleitung auf www



## TS-JC (19. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

das ewige Thema.. wie leite ich meine Domain auf http://www.Domain.de um. Eigentlich nicht schwer, aber so ein Fall wie hier ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen.

Weiterleitung wie folgt:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\. [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Dann Weiterleitung der html-Seiten auf die php

```
RewriteRule ^(.*).html$         /index.php?pfad=$1 [QSA,L
```

Ansich keine große Sache und klappt auf einer anderen Domain auf dem selben Server ohne Probleme. Die vhost-Dateien sind ebenfalls identisch.

Nach ein wenig Spielen klappt nun nicht einmal mehr die Umleitung der Startseite, welche vorher ging. Warum... keine Ahnung.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen oder hat evt einen Link wo das Logging erklärt ist das man damit mal testen kann, ich habe daraus keine richtigen Infos ziehen können.

thx4help


----------



## TS-JC (25. November 2009)

Hmm wer hat das Thema denn in einen anderen Bereich geschoben?
Hier ist htaccess doch falsch aufgehoben, das merkt man schon dasss die Antworten ausbleiben.

@mod
bitte wieder zum Programmieren schieben, danke


----------



## Flex (25. November 2009)

Nein, hier ist es richtig.

Eine .htaccess Datei schreibt Anwendungen an den Webserver und wird von diesem interpretiert. mod_rewrite ist ja auch ein Apache Modul.


----------



## TS-JC (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem besteht leider weiterhin.
Ich komme nicht weiter, alle Regeln sind korrekt und auf dem Server scheint die config ebenfalls zu stimmen.


----------



## Gumbo (1. Dezember 2009)

Dass es nicht funktioniert, kann viele Ursachen haben. Das Ganze zu protokollieren, ist da keine schlechte Idee (siehe RewriteLogLevel).


----------



## TS-JC (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja das habe ich bereits versucht, jedoch kann ich keine Infos herausziehen. 
Wir haben auf dem Server viele weitere Domains laufen, so dass die Log-Datei recht schnell "voll" ist und daher sehr unübersichtlich.

Aber ich schaue nochmal rein


----------

